# Boom of Betta fight in Saigon and Hanoi



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]- 3 lít con tím, chơi không? [/font]
> 
> [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]- 5 lít chơi luôn? - Gã đầu đinh “chốt” luôn. [/font]
> 
> [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Lập tức có ngay một tay điếu đóm bên ngoài nhấc bình cá lên quay tít mù, xóc nước bắn tung tóe. Hai con cá mất phương hướng nhao vào nhau cắn xé loạn xạ, đám người cũng điên cuồng la hét, chửi bới, văng tục: “Cắn chết mẹ nó đi!”, “Giết đi...”. Hai con cá mệt lử, lờ đờ trong bình nước. Lại phải xóc bình tiếp sức, một tên điếu đóm lại xía vào: “Em xoay cho, thắng cho xin 5 chục”.



[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Translation:
_3 purple bettas, wanna play?
_5 liters, take it! (can't understand the following sentence)
[/font] 

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A tournament
[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Right away, a guy take the jar up, twist and shock around the jar, water is thrown up all over the place. The 2 bettas lost the control of their mind, 'throw' to each other and start fighting as mad. The crowd is, however, as mad as the bettas can be, start shouting and swearing madly...: "Bite it!" "Kill it!" (Note: some slangs I can't find the same words in English, if I can, it's still to violent and taboo to use here). The 2 bettas are getting tried, then are 'shocked up' again for 'refreshing'. A guy wanted to help and suggest to take 50 000VND after the match (Note: fee service, I think)

[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]


> Cái bình lại được quay tung tóe và 2 con cá lại lao vào nhau. Con đen thắng thế, lập tức tay đầu đinh nắm lấy bình quay tung tóe. Gã kia điên tiết: “Thằng chó này, con của tao đang cắn, bố chém chết mẹ mày!”, rồi cầm bình cá suýt “tương” vào mặt đối thủ. Cũng may có vài người can ngăn. Con đen coi như thua cuộc. Gã đầu đinh hậm hực rút 5 trăm nghìn thanh toán rồi leo lên xe đi thẳng.


[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Translation: The jar is twisted again and the 2 fish hover towards each other again, the black one gains advantage. Right away, a guy take the jar and shake it. The owner of the black betta gets mad: "You soab! my fish is biting, >sweraing<" then hold the bottle and almost hit it to the man's face. Fortunately there are some ppl stop that. The black one was considered as the winner. The other betta's winner angrily pull out 500 000VND for the winner ('s owner) and go straigh home.
[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]


> Ở “sới” bên cạnh, hai cô gái là loại “nhẵn mặt” của “sới” đang thách đấu với một lũ đàn ông máu đỏ đen vây quanh. Một giọng Nghệ ồm ồm lên tiếng: “Cân luôn, mấy khi được “hầu” cô em!”. Cô áo đỏ lập tức đặt cầu: “Em vào con đen: 3 ăn 5, em đặt 2 triệu”.





> [/font]
> 
> [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Bình cá lại được tung lên đặt xuống, cả hai cô gái cũng lao vào hò hét, văng tục cùng đám đàn ông, một gã trai tóc vàng tên M. hăng máu: “Cổ phần” 1 chai với người đẹp”. Gã trai người miền Trung mặt lạnh như tiền, nhếch mép cười: “Ai vào nhận tất”. [/font] [font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Cuộc chơi ngã ngũ sau chưa đầy 3 phút, gã trai miền Trung ôm 3 triệu bạc, không quên “bo” cho chủ cá 100 nghìn và tên điếu đóm 5 chục.




[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Translation: At the nearby 'block', 2 women who are too much acustomed to this block are challenging some men surrounding around. A tone raises up: "Go for it! what's the odds of 'serving' the ladies" One of the women says: "I'm with the black one. 3 over 5. 2 million VND for this" (Note: I don't even really understand this quote, maybe if she wins, she'll take 5 mil VND and the guy will take 3 mil vice versa)
[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Thew jar is shocked up again, the 2 chicks shout and swear just like the men. A blod-haired guy named M. hypered: "Invests" 1 beer with the chicks.
[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The game is done within 3 minutes, the host (The one that offered the game) ... wins 3 mil VND.
[/font]

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][to be continued]

Note: It was notime for me to translate this page plus the language is quite rough so my translation may be hard to be understood. Please apologize, I'll try to fix it later. I know that there was a thread on betta fighting (closed) and this is not a very good topic to discuss about but let's have a look at what people've done to... entertain themselves.

Source
Translated by me...
[/font]


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thats really.... interesting... i cant believe people could do that to fish, doesnt one end up dying? ugh... i couldnt even imagine being one of those poor fishies


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Kinda gambling. It's illigal here though.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The just arrested some people here last week for dogfighting. And then this week the cops broke up a rooster fighting ring.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool... the cops here may like to join in those 'fishy' business.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

That is terribly cruel! 
But I must say I can't believe you can read that hehehe  Very cool! It seems very difficult, although I'm sure not so bad for you!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha... well I'm a Vietnamese after all. However, dah... the language is rough!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I know Max but man it still looks so hard even if it was your native language hehe  Doesn't look like words hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Baby
lol Beerleader, better than Chinese or Thai... oh that's gonna be hard cause anyway, we're still with the alphabetical system. Thanks Alexander!


----------

